# Hey, there's a new forum!



## PHRAG (Aug 25, 2006)

I started this new section for the discussion of non-slipper orchids. I have some questions I want to ask about phals, and there wasn't a place to ask. So I hope you all don't mind if we broaden the discussion just a little bit.


----------



## Marco (Aug 25, 2006)

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

